# The ability to have an adrenalin rush. Edit: Kundalini



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

I can shoot a burst of adrenalin ( don?t think dirty ) when ever I want, I think I learnt how to do it by having adrenalin rushes while day dreaming, can any one else do this? I just want to know if I?m special? lol no I want to know if it?s normal

Cheers.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 28, 2006)

I cannot get an adrenaline rush at all ever. I am thinking I do have some type of extremely rare brain damage instead of DP. I haven't posted here in awhile but everybody just seems to be differnent than my symptoms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

i work in security and whenever i see someone stealing i get a huge burst of adrenaline, but thats all i can do, that or a red bull haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Cheers guys, i'll get back to you later... i'm just about to go to work thought...

32 views and only 2 replies? Will people stop being bone idle and put a simple "Yes or no" please...

Guess a poll would of been a winner.


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

um. "no". and I doubt you can really release adrenaline into your body at will.


----------



## goo goo (Aug 31, 2006)

Im pretty sure i am able to whenever i want. Although technically, it takes an event to make it happen, this event happens alot and since my brain has a conditioned response to it i.e adrenaline, then if i just think about it, then i get a surge of adrenaline and i have to move about to stop it make me shake.

Craig


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

uhm. I can get myself really worked up and scared... that gets some adrenaline going.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> um. "no". and I doubt you can really release adrenaline into your body at will.


Thanks, you're a sweet member of this fourm... I always look forward to your replies due to how comforting they are, be sure that what comes around goes around 

At will? da POwer... DA... POWER... DA POWER!!!!! I got da POWER!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

goo goo, yeah i think i used to "have" to think about it... but know i can trigger it as if it's a muscle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2007)

Layla: aww hope you don't do that often, it's not nice for any one to be scared )Hugs(


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

:lol: not usually on purpose.


----------



## the big bad i said no! (Oct 14, 2006)

i felt that i could for a while, at least it seemed that i could. But it was only in situations where an adrenaline rush would happen and i didnt think about it at other times. i now realise that its just because of the depersonalisation and its effect on me that i am very aware the exact momment of the adrenaline rush and can feel it differently than before i had dp. which for some reason makes it feel like im doing it. very strange when i think about it!


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Emulated Puppet{eer said:


> Catharsis said:
> 
> 
> > um. "no". and I doubt you can really release adrenaline into your body at will.
> ...


:roll: Go shoot bursts of adrenaline while sniffing solvents about it.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes. Especially when I'm going to sleep. At first I used to sort of jerk in my stomach, like I was about to be punched, to do it on purpose. But now I do it without actually moving anything. It's a nice feeling, I don't do it until I shake though, just until my hands are a bit sweaty. If I do it after drinking coffee then it's a bit too intense and leads to all sorts of head-weirdness.

But I think I brought on dp in part by doing it.

I know this is quite an old post, but there weren't any yesses.

Also, it's really stupid for someone with dp to say that someone else can't feel a particular thing. I think giving yourself an adrenaline shot is rather more believable than most dp feelings sound to normal people.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello Beth

Especially while you going to sleep?? Would that be because you?re relaxed? Right? where about is this feeling of yours? Mine is just be hide my neck and is even goes down my shoulders. But the adrenalin glands are near the kidneys which is find weird because wouldn?t I feel it down my back as well? I don?t know.

Oh the post isn?t that old, and you?ve just made it worth while, thank you.

Yeah you tell em Beth! *nods* hehe? cheers.


----------



## FloatingRoberto (Dec 6, 2006)

Between yes and no. Have to recall an adrenaline-rich event.

And I can only do it when not dp'ing. When dp'd I really really crave for adrenaline, but it just doesnt work, neither do stimulants. :? 
Also I get more dp'd after an adrenaline rush.

So it's probably bad for you, messes up your natural response and stresses a tight up person even more.

Concluding: try yoga and get a relaxedness-rush


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I don't know if it's because I'm relaxed, maybe. I started getting it in bed because something in my room sometimes clicks, quite loudly, and in the weeks after my head was first exploded that made me get a jolt of adrenaline instead of just waking me up. Didn't make me jump, just flooded me with something as if someone was sitting there with a syringe. And I only feel it originate from my lower back/stomach, then it buzzes up my spine and makes my limbs tingle.

That's different though from when I just make myself nervous, like speed up my heartbeat and make myself sweat a bit, by skydiving or asking someone out or something like that. For a start those things make me more real feeling, and the stomach-jolt makes me less real. So I don't know if it is adrenaline, or a mix of that and something else, or just something else. Is it all one experience for you?

FloatingRoberto - I agree it probably isn't good for you. I don't think it makes me more prone to normal stress though. It just makes me more likely to have unwanted and unprompted spasms and tics, or electric-shock feelings in my head and body. But then the relaxedness-rush screws me up too. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2007)

FloatingRoberto said:


> Between yes and no. Have to recall an adrenaline-rich event.
> 
> And I can only do it when not dp'ing. When dp'd I really really crave for adrenaline, but it just doesnt work, neither do stimulants. :?
> Also I get more dp'd after an adrenaline rush.
> ...


Yeah, I used to have to think of something (or day dream) and it would happen, but now I think I?ve trained myself to trigger it when ever I want it.

I?m interested in Tai Chi, it so happens the counsellor I?ve started to see did Tai Chi for four years, so he?s going to help me get into it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

I've downloaded a few "relaxtion" cds which I told you about a few days/weeks ago:

Brain Sync - Ecstasy
Brain Sync - Sound Sleep
Brain Sync - Total Relaxation

Well I found some more today:

Brain Sync - Attract Love
Brain Sync - Sound Healing
Brain Sync - Awaking Kundalini

Any how, the last one ?Awaking Kundalini? didn?t mean anything to me? so I checked it out:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kundalini

Kundalin means: coiled up" or "coiling like a snake.

It goes on to state that it gives a person an ?altered state of consciousness? and a ?bio-energetic phenomena? which I have ?assumed? to be this ?adrealin rush? of mine.

?Winner?

Looks at if I?m able to arouse Vishuddha seeing as that?s linked to the throat:


> Vishuddha (also Vishuddhi) or the throat chakra is said to be related to communication and growth, growth being a form of expression. This chakra is paralleled to the thyroid, a gland that is also in the throat, and which produces thyroid hormone, responsible for growth and maturation. Symbolised by a lotus with sixteen petals. Color- blue
> Any how


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

> This chakra is paralleled to the thyroid, a gland that is also in the throat, and which produces thyroid hormone, responsible for growth and *maturation*.


maturation?...(PMSL) nope can't be rigth then =P


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2007)

So no one else has this?... does that make me special?  I have special ?needs?


----------



## monnolith (Feb 21, 2007)

Adrenalin paralyzes me. And, it is slow to respond to a situation that necessitates it as well. When I do get the adrenal-dump, I'll start to shake, sweat, and my throat get so tight that my voice will crack. Not to mention, that I can't move.

I've never had the ability to control it, more like it's always had the ability to control me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

I don?t think I?m able to ?know? when adrenalin is being used in my body, it?s as if It?s being used all the time so I can?t tell any different. I?ve never heard of it paralyzing some one, I know that there?s a third part to the ?fight or flight? respond; that being ?freezing?? humm

Well it?s time you grabbed it by the balls and showed it who the boss is =), how you do that? I?ve no idea? =S


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

I just wanted to respond to this one, because I've thought that I could cause myself an "adrenaline rush" at will since I was a young child. Its relation to DP/DR is understandable, because the dissociation I feel with DP is comparable to the physical separation of mind that I feel when in the "adrenalin rush" state... which, let's just call it Kundalini 

It used to go something like this: 
I would be perhaps sitting at my desk, or reading a book, or listening to music, just running my train of thought, when some particular thought would enter my mind, and I would spontaneously feel this immense rush up my spine... causing me to tremble in a euphoric, eye-fluttering, vision-inducing, brain-melting implosion... to put it mildly. Then I would return to normal consciousness as if very little had just happened. All in a matter of about 15 seconds.

Sometimes it would happen in my sleep, and my dreams would take on a sense of super-reality that was monstrously or beautifully vivid. But either awake or asleep, this distinct state of mind was always characterized by a clear and sudden rift in normal consciousness, and then the rapid onset of a tremendous energy-force, usually arising from the base of my spine. This energy literally made me shake, and would send my mind off into a world of extra-sensory perceptions and visions.

Some years ago, I learned about Kundalini, and everything just made perfect sense. I do believe that this is what I am experiencing. 
Nowadays, I am able to control this process with some regularity. If it happens spontaneously, I am somewhat able to prolong it and direct its flow. But I also have discovered how to trigger it. Certain audible frequencies, or passages of music do it all the time. Being outdoors in a natural environment can do it sometimes. I can look at a tree in a certain way, and the next second be thrown into an intense reverie that shakes me all the way to my feet and transfigures my sight.

I'm really not exaggerating. I've tried to relate the mental/physical/spiritual experience as well as I could in words. It probably sounds a bit over the top, but these are the words that come to me.
And let me tag on a disclaimer: DO NOT PLAY AROUND WITH KUNDALINI! It is not a game, and if you get into it in a haphazard way, you can really do yourself serious harm. Be very reverent about it, and learn it from trusted sources.

Anyway, that is my take on the issue.

_~T_


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I used to have what I called "Chill Sessions", which felt like a massive energy rush up my spine, which overtook my head and left me with a tingling sensation as well as a very clear head. It would often happen when I had been feeling down but something managed to inspire me. Afterwards I would gain a better perspective on my problems and feel calm for quite a while afterwards.

I'm still reluctant to call it Kundalini (since for a long time I've assumed Kundalini was much more powerful), but hearing you guys talk about it in this thread will make me reconsider it as a possibility.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

*"turnIntoearth"*

So you come in and out of a ?state? to gain this ?feeling?? I?m in my ?normal? DR/DP state of mind and use it as I wish, I trigger it as if it were a muscle? It feels as if it?s a flow of energy which can come from either my lower or upper torso and flow around and massage me? although I use my mind to control it, it?s such a wonderful feeling? I can bring it out towards my limbs and massage them, I ?think? of it flowing out of my arm then massaging my arm in a circle? it always seems to be spinning around in a circle which seems to increase it?s charge as it spins faster.

I need to learn about Kundalini myself.

You?re the second person who has told me not to pi*s around with it? so I?ll take you two serious now. It can cause death? humm.

Thank you for replying and putting effort into your post =)


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello *CECIL*,

You bring up a ?very? good point? I want it to be ?more? then just some ?pathetic? chill? and so I ?might? just be kidding myself, I?m glad you?ve made me aware of this because I agree it is a type of chill I get? but I can move it? and use it to relax?

Maybe this chill is part of the Kundalini? As in ?stage 1? of it.

Nice one for allowing me to see it from a different point of view, I don?t want to be narrow minded about it due to my ?big? ego.

=)

Darren.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I didn't want to discourage you :?

More to the point its interesting that a lot of people here have had a similar experience. That thing that I thought had no significance perhaps has some meaning after all 

Btw I know a little bit about the Kundalini from what I've read, its quite an interesting subject. Though I think you'd have to study it with someone who knew what they were doing to really gain a lot of benefit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh no, you haven?t, you?ve just allowed me to ?take a look at the big picture?, so thanks for that =).

Possibly, maybe it?s our lose soul trying to brake outta the body  heh.

Yeah I agree? I?d need to study it with some one who?s knows about it? I work better listening then reading any how. =)


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Some of my sister's friends were talking about Kundalini the other night.

The idea they showed me (Written by a master of Kundalini) was that it is the energy force that directs and controls evolution (which can mean biological, spiritual, emotional etc).

Or in other words a force that causes people to "wake up" and begin seeing the world differently.

Its no wonder then that many DPers experience this - because DP is in a way a small death. The physical world becomes dead and lifeless and you too begin to feel dead and lifeless (and sometimes believe that you are literally dead - well in a way you are).

The rising of the Kundalini then is like awakening your spirit/soul so that you can heal and begin to engage with the world in new ways that you hadn't before - i.e. Evolution of your consciousness.


----------



## turnIntoearth (Feb 26, 2007)

CECIL said:


> The rising of the Kundalini then is like awakening your spirit/soul so that you can heal and begin to engage with the world in new ways that you hadn't before - i.e. Evolution of your consciousness.


This is a really beautiful thought, and I think puts it quite succinctly. 
I know exactly what you mean, and to me that is simply the essence of the idea. And I agree that people who live life through the DP/DR perspective have the potential to keenly understand and benefit from Kundalini.

As far as I know Kundalini, it is the boiling, fluid center of human spirituality. It is the glimpse of the Pure Light that you can feel through your senses. So as far as this material world is concerned, Kundalini is a path to realization and growth. 
Then there are some who forsake physicality altogether and dwell outside the body while still technically present in it. Some who would say that the entire notion of being incarnate as an individual is just the fleeting daydream of a distracted universal Mind. The Hindu concept of "Neti, neti"... meaning "Not this, not this". You are _not this_.

Just some thoughts...

_~T_


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

turnIntoearth said:


> Then there are some who forsake physicality altogether and dwell outside the body while still technically present in it.


Yep, been there, done that, its called DP  In my case (as well as being brought on by depression/anxiety) I feel it was a very deep-seeted resistance, almost discust at having to inhabit a physical body again, after being spoiled by the ability to create instantly without going through any of the hard work in "the afterlife". But that's another story and nothing I can really prove.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

*CECIL*

Could DR/DP be linked with ?Kundalini syndrome?(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kundalini)? as in we might have awakened our spirit in a negitive way? Well I feel as if I?m not the ?core? being within this body, as if my location is else where? pretty much like ?The Matrix?? If you believe so much in something like ?The Matrix? I wonder if it can trigger DR/DP?

Thanks for your feed back CECIL =).


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I wouldn't think of it as awakening it in a "negative" way. In fact no awakening is negative. All spiritual crisis is merely an opportunity for growth and learning. I think that's basically what Kundalini is all about - spiritual awakening. Whether it happens in a controlled and deliberate way or if it happens through trauma and involves "mental illness", I think its talking about similar things. Of course, don't take my word for it


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

Say a person was over whelm by it?s energy? wouldn?t that fatigue their mind?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Darren said:


> Say a person was over whelm by it's energy&#8230; wouldn't that fatigue their mind?


Yes it would. But I believe that the universe doesn't throw anything at you that you aren't capable of dealing with


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Meteor


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Darren said:


> Meteor


Hmmm, are you saying that the universe throwing a big rock at the earth is something we couldn't deal with?

If so...if that were to happen, everyone assumes that we'd have to fight for our lives and somehow destroy the meteor before it hit earth. That's not necessarily the case. All things die, even planets - perhaps our way of dealing with it would be to extinguish ourselves as a race. Or perhaps evolve into a non-physical body


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes, a ?Big rock? as you put it would be some what inconvenience for us.

Many believe fighting would be the correct path because it?s what us humans do? yet I would accept a reset of life myself.


----------



## Kratos (Mar 15, 2008)

I can do this as well, Darren. When did this start for you? It started for me around the summer of 2006 when I visited a sacred mountain. However, I was also having a lot of stress due to some very big personal tragedies that occured around that time. So I think the "energy" was triggered partly due to life stressors. There is literature that states, "those who suffer too much" may experience a kundalini awakening. This is very likely my experience. What do you think triggered your awakening?

What can I do with this adrenaline/kundalini energy/chi/ki/prana/mana:
I can stop a brain freeze after eating something super cold.
If my arms or legs start to fall asleep I can reverse the process using the kundalini energy and begin to wake them up.
I can increase my pain endurance.
I can increase my stamina so much I can do 200-300 repetitions of a weight instead of the normal 100.
I can bench press 10-20% more in terms of reps or weight than I normally would be able to without using the energy.
I can break harder substances with my fists now.
The adrenaline makes me more calm, confident, aggressive, hot tempered, and delusional.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Darren, I googled Derealisation and Kundalini and found an interesting story about a guy who messed with Kundalini and it made him ill. Heres the link http://kundalini.se/eng/shit.html

I've read a few things about Kundalini and it can be very dangerous to mess with. If you're going to awaken the serpant/snake I'd do it under supervision. It is also very important to keep your chakras cleansed and balanced otherwise this is the cause of mental problems and depression - or so I read online. I'm interested it, but I can't decide if it will actually benefit or not. I believe that DR/DP is an awakening in some sort of way and I came up with a theory that if we are too sensitive or over stressed the body or spirit changes so we can cope better and I think DR/DP is a temp shut down to allow the body/spirit to do this. I was reading about indigo children and that thier energy is shifting to crystal children - if you don't know what i'm on about it's better to google it cos it takes some explaining! lol. But if that is happening I think indigo and crystal children are too sensitive to be on earth at this time and so they get an "upgrade" in thier energy. I think we are apathetic with DR/DP because we are changing our belief system in someway and we let go of anything that doesn't do us any good and change to what will be better for us.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

im not sure. not a clear answer for myself.


----------

